# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Commander irci 6000

## stratos111

Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα Commander irci 6000 ο οποίος μένει σε standby. Ούτε με το τηλεκοντρόλ ούτε με το μπουτόν μπροστά δεν ανάβει. Όλες οι τάσεις ΄μετράνε σωστά από το τροφοδοτικό προς την main. Καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι;

----------


## ziakosnasos

Tι τάσεις μετράς  απο το τροφοδοτικό προς το βύσμα της μητρικής ?

----------


## stratos111

3.3v = 3,37 
 5v = 5,12    
12v = 12,05 
24v = 24,1

----------


## ELECTRONIC JUNK DEALER

Μπλόκαρε την flash-eprom......χρειαζεται  JTAG....   οι τάσεις ειναι με *κουμπωμενη* την  *φίσα ..*

----------

